# marketing = μάρκετινγκ κ.ά.



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

Ο επίσημος ελληνικός όρος για το *μάρκετινγκ* είναι *αγοραλογία* (επίθ. *αγοραλογικός*). Δεν γνωρίζω την πατρότητα του όρου, μια και τον έχει υιοθετήσει και το Γραφείο Επιστημονικών Όρων και Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας. Στην (κλειστή στο Γκουγκλ) βάση του teleterm θα βρούμε διάφορους συνδυασμούς καθώς και άλλες αποδόσεις (_αγοραλόγηση_ [όρος για τη μεταβατική χρήση της λέξης], _εμπορική προώθηση, προώθηση στην αγορά_, και το αναπόφευκτο _μάρκετινγκ_).

Αντιγράφω (για να έχει και το Γκουγκλ να βρίσκει):

customer marketing = αγοραλογία πελάτη
focused marketing plan = εστιασμένο αγοραλογικό σχέδιο
in-depth marketing expertise = σε βάθος αγοραλογική εμπειρογνωσία
marketing = αγοραλογία, μάρκετινγκ, αγοραλόγηση, εμπορική προώθηση, προώθηση στην αγορά
marketing activity = αγοραλογική δραστηριότητα 
marketing and sales community = κοινότητα αγοραλογίας και πωλήσεων
marketing and sales strategies and programmes = στρατηγικές και προγράμματα μάρκετινγκ και πωλήσεων
marketing argument = αγοραλογικό επιχείρημα
marketing aspect = έποψη αγοραλογίας
marketing campaign = αγοραλογική εξόρμηση
marketing capability = αγοραλογική ικανότητα
marketing expertise = αγοραλογική εμπειρογνωσία
marketing forum = φόρο αγοραλογίας (!), φόρουμ αγοραλογίας
marketing information system = σύστημα πληροφοριών μάρκετινγκ, σύστημα πληροφοριών αγοραλογίας
marketing intelligence = αγοραλογική περιγνωσία
marketing objective = αγοραλογικός αντικειμενικός στόχος
marketing of internet products = αγοραλόγηση προϊόντων Ίντερνετ
marketing people = αγοραλογικό προσωπικό
marketing perspective = αγοραλογική προοπτική
marketing plan = σχέδιο αγοραλογίας, αγοραλογικό σχέδιο
marketing problem = αγοραλογικό πρόβλημα
marketing products = αγοραλόγηση προϊόντων [Σημ. Η «αγοραλόγηση προϊόντων» αποτελεί μετάφραση κάποιου τίτλου. Ο αντίστοιχος όρος είναι _product marketing, marketing of products_. Σαν όρος, το _marketing products_ αναφέρεται σε προϊόντα προώθησης των πωλήσεων.]
marketing programme = αγοραλογικό πρόγραμμα
marketing strategy = αγοραλογική στρατηγική
marketing team = ομάδα αγοραλογίας, αγοραλογική ομάδα
marketing training and development budget = προϋπολογισμός αγοραλογικής κατάρτισης και ανάπτυξης
Marketing Unit = Μονάδα Αγοραλογίας
MPC Marketing Counsil = συμβούλιο αγοραλογίας MPC
precision marketing project = έργο αγοραλογίας ακριβείας
senior marketing manager = ανώτερος διευθυντής αγοραλογίας
telemarketing services = υπηρεσίες τηλεαγοράς
well-managed marketing database = υπό καλή διαχείριση βάση δεδομένων αγοραλογίας​
(Με αυτά κι αυτά, η σελίδα αυτή έχει ίσως περισσότερα «αγοραλογικός» απ’ όσα είχαν ως τώρα οι σέρβερ του Γκουγκλ.)

Το Οικονομικό Λεξικό των Χρυσοβιτσιώτη – Σταυρακόπουλου περιορίζεται στο «μάρκετινγκ» με επεξήγηση μέσα σε παρένθεση: «αρχές του εμπορεύεσθαι, εμπορία».

Το ΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _μάρκετινγκ_, παραθέτει «ελλην. _αγοραστική_ (επιστήμη, τέχνη)». Δεν αφιερώνει λήμμα ούτε στην _αγοραστική_ ούτε στην _αγοραλογία_.

Στη Βικιπαίδεια, λήμμα _μάρκετινγκ_ (όπου το «αγορ» εμφανίζεται μόνο σε μια «έρευνα αγοράς»!), υπάρχει και ο (εξίσου ατυχήσας) όρος *μεθοδεμπορία*.

Στις άλλες γλώσσες που φιλοξενούνται στην Wikipedia, έχουμε _marketing_ ή ελαφρές παραλλαγές (π.χ. Esperanto «Merkatiko», Γαλλικά «Le marketing (appelé aussi par le néologisme _mercatique_)»), αλλά και π.χ. Τουρκικά: Pazarlama.

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _μάρκετινγκ_, για το επίθετο γράφουν «*του μάρκετινγκ*» ενώ υφίστανται και οι ανεπίσημοι αλλά διαδεδομένοι όροι «*μαρκετίστικος*» και «*μαρκετινίστικος*».

Ο όρος *τηλεαγορά* (όχι «τηλαγορά») για το *telemarketing* είναι επίσης όρος (και) της Ακαδημίας: βλέπε ΔEΛTIO EΠIΣTHMONIKHΣ OPOΛOΓIAΣ KAI NEOΛOΓIΣMΩN, και ειδικότερα http://www.hri.org/forum/culture/d6ca.html και υφίσταται παράλληλα με το *τηλεμάρκετινγκ* (και τον μεταγραμματισμό «τελεμάρκετινγκ»).

Για το *e-marketing*, το ηλεκτρονικό μάρκετινγκ, υπάρχει η πρόταση Βαλεοντή *ηλ-αγοραλογία* (και η δική μου, *ηλεμάρκετινγκ*).


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για το *e-marketing*, το ηλεκτρονικό μάρκετινγκ, υπάρχει η πρόταση Βαλεοντή *ηλ-αγοραλογία*


Να με συμπαθάει ο κύριος Βαλεοντής, αλλά το έχουν προφέρει ποτέ ανθρώπινα χείλη αυτό το κατασκεύασμα; Όχι ότι η σκέτη _αγοραλογία_ πάει πίσω δηλαδή...


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> το έχουν προφέρει ποτέ ανθρώπινα χείλη αυτό το κατασκεύασμα;



Αυτό προφέρεται εύκολα, υπάρχει άλλωστε στη σελίδα και οδηγός προφοράς: /ιλαγοραλογία/.

Σοβαρή δυσκολία στην προφορά παρουσιάζουν προτάσεις όπως _ηλ-λύση_ ή το καινοφανές _ηλ-λίστα_.


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό προφέρεται εύκολα, υπάρχει άλλωστε στη σελίδα και οδηγός προφοράς: /ιλαγοραλογία/.


Η ένστασή μου δεν αφορούσε τη δυσκολία προφοράς του όρου, αλλά το ότι πρόκειται για γλωσσικό εξάμβλωμα, κατά την ταπεινότατη γνώμη μου.



nickel said:


> Σοβαρή δυσκολία στην προφορά παρουσιάζουν προτάσεις όπως _ηλ-λύση_ ή το καινοφανές _ηλ-λίστα_.


Η λύση είναι το παχύ λάμδα. (Η κατανάλωση μεγάλης ποσότητας βύσσινου και άλλων γλυκών του κουταλιού χωρίς να πιείτε νερό βοηθάει αρκετά.)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

Η κυριολεκτικότερη μετάφραση είναι "παρασιτισμός", αλλά προσκρούει στα συμφέροντα των παρασίτων.


----------



## Elena (Jan 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό προφέρεται εύκολα, υπάρχει άλλωστε στη σελίδα και οδηγός προφοράς: /ι*λαγοραλογία*/.


Που μας οδηγεί σφαίρα στην *ιλαρολογία*...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2009)

> ανώτερος διευθυντής αγοραλογίας


Με τέτοια καρτούλα, αυτός δύσκολα θα βρει δουλειά έξω από τα λεξικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο επίσημος ελληνικός όρος για το *μάρκετινγκ* είναι *αγοραλογία* (επίθ. *αγοραλογικός*). Δεν γνωρίζω την πατρότητα του όρου.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πατέρας του όρου _αγοραλογία_ ήταν ο αείμνηστος καθηγητής Σπύρος Ζευγαρίδης [και για δωράκι, πάτε στη σελ. 84 (46 του pdf) του http://dspace.lib.uom.gr/bitstream/2159/3204/1/eea1976_5(1)_37-90.pdf για να διαβάσετε τι προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει (κατά τον Σ.Ζ.) στο μάρκετινγκ «ένα μήνυμα γραμμένο στα ελληνικά»].

Ένας άλλος καθηγητής (του οποίου μού διαφεύγει τώρα το όνομα) είχε προτείνει τον όρο _εμποριολογία_. Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται (όπως βλέπετε κι από τις γκουγκλεύσεις), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι αλλού έχει τη σημασία «τεχνική των (εμπορικών) συναλλαγών», ενώ το ΛΚΝ δίνει ορισμό «επιστημονικός κλάδος που μελετά γενικώς την εξέλιξη και την οργάνωση του εμπορίου». Πάντως το Polylexicon τής Magenta δίνει το _marketing_ ως μετάφρασμα της _εμποριολογίας_ (μαζί με το _science of commerce_). Εφόσον βέβαια (κατά Χρυσ.) _marketing_ είναι οι «αρχές του εμπορεύεσθαι», τότε στέκει και η _εμποριολογία_ για να αποδώσει το _μάρκετινγκ_. Στα θετικά της _εμποριολογίας_ μετρά το ότι υπάρχουν ο και η _εμποριολόγος_ (στους όρους που παρέθεσες δεν είδα _αγοραλόγος_, αλλά μπορεί και να υπάρχει, λογουχάρη για το _marketeer_).

Τέλος, αν θυμάμαι καλά, η _εμπορία_ (και όχι _η *εμπορεία_) ως ο ελληνικός όρος για το _marketing_ είχε προταθεί από την ΕΕΔΕ.


ΥΓ1 Για το φόρο=forum μην τρελαίνεσαι, είναι γνωστή πρόταση για ελληνικοποίηση του όρου, βασισμένη σε δημιουργία από τον πληθυντικό fora (φόρα) κατά το κλιτικό πρότυπο των ουδέτερων της ελληνικής.

ΥΓ2 Να τονίσω ότι market research (έρευνα αγοράς) και marketing research (έρευνα μάρκετινγκ) δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Και το ρήμα, πώς το αποδίδει η teleterm; Γιατί εγώ προτιμώ το "μάρκετιγκ", που είναι αυτό που λέει όλος ο κόσμος και μου δίνει και ρήμα "μαρκετάρω".


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2009)

Πολλές παρατηρήσεις:

μάρκετιγκ ή μάρκετινγκ;
Ποιο ρήμα; Υπάρχει ρήμα άλλο από το _to market_;
Πρόσβαση στο teleterm για απορίες από το Search μας.
Ποιος σου δίνει «μαρκετάρω»;


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Μάρκετινγκ, μάρκετιγκ, μάρκετιν (πάρκιν). Εγώ γράφω συνήθως νγκ, αλλά δε με νοιάζει και πολύ (οι προσωπικές μου σχέσεις με την ορθογραφία είναι καλές, αλλά οι ιδεολογικές μου κάκιστες).
Αυτό το ρήμα που λες. Εννοώ, στα ελληνικά τι ρήμα προτείνεται από τους αγοραλόγους: αγοραλογώ;
Τα αποτελέσματα του "μαρκετάρει" στο Google, αλλά και στην καθημερινή γλώσσα (promote = προωθώ και προμοτάρω | market = μαρκετάρω).


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

ΟΚ, μου αρέσει η προσέγγισή σου, μέσω του ρήματος. Το ρήμα _market_ σημαίνει «διαθέτω στην αγορά με οργανωμένο τρόπο» (όπου ο οργανωμένος τρόπος περιλαμβάνει την έρευνα, τη διαφήμιση και τις διάφορες τεχνικές προώθησης που ονομάζουμε μάρκετινγκ). Αμέσως αμέσως, η μετάφραση _αγοραστική_ φαίνεται σαν να παρεξηγεί τη σημασία της αγγλικής ουσιαστικοποιημένης μετοχής. Το μυαλό σου πηγαίνει περισσότερο στο «αγοράζω» (ενώ εδώ έχουμε «πουλώ») παρά στην «αγορά» ως χώρο.

Από την άλλη, η _εμπορία_ και το _εμπορεύεσθαι_ κλίνουν περισσότερο προς το _trading_ παρά στις τεχνικές, στο πλασάρισμα, την «τοποθέτηση» του προϊόντος στην αγορά. Από αυτή τη σκοπιά, η _εμπορική προώθηση_ (ιδίως ως μετάφραση του _the marketing of a product_) είναι ακριβέστερη αν και περιορίζεται στην αντιστοιχία προς το _promotion_.

Δυστυχώς, όποιο εναλλακτικό μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι είτε φλύαρο είτε τέρας. Γι’ αυτό, προσωπικά, προτιμώ το _μάρκετινγκ_ για το ουσιαστικό. Για το ρήμα χρησιμοποιούνται διάφορα: _διαθέτω στην αγορά, τοποθετώ, προωθώ_. Το _μαρκετάρω_ είναι μια μάλλον άχρηστη λέξη για κάποιο απ’ αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

Και γιατί τότε παραβλέπεις το _εμποριολογώ_ (από την _εμποριολογία_); Επίσης, το _μαρκετάρω_ δεν είναι καθόλου άχρηστο διότι καλύπτει την ανάγκη να λέμε μονολεκτικά το «εκτελώ τις λειτουργίες του μάρκετινγκ, δρω/ενεργώ στα πλαίσια των επιταγών του μάρκετινγκ». Επίσης, ω ρε τι ασκό άνοιξες με τα _διαθέτω στην αγορά_,_ τοποθετώ_ και _προωθώ_ που ανέφερες... Το _διαθέτω στην αγορά_ δεν αποτελεί απλή δήλωση ότι έχω καταστήσει ένα προϊόν διαθέσιμο στην αγορά και τίποτε άλλο· και γιατί να μην καλύπτεται από ένα _offer_ ή _turn over_; Επίσης με το _τοποθετώ_ εννοείς το _position_ ή το _place_ — μάλλον το δεύτερο διότι για το _position_ βλέπω το _χωροθετώ_; Και τέλος το _προωθώ_ είναι _promote_ (που γίνεται και _προμοτάρω_), οπότε ποιο απ' όσα ανέφερες καλύπτεται από το υπερώνυμνο _μαρκετάρω_ (κι έχει κι άλλες πολλές παραφυάδες το μαρκετάρισμα); :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

Νομίζω (γιατί δεν το βασάνισα ιδιαίτερα) ότι, αν δεις παραδείγματα του «μαρκετάρουν» στο Γκουγκλ, λίγο-πολύ «προωθώ» θέλει να πει το καθένα. Και θα υπήρχαν περισσότερα αν δεν είχε προϋπάρξει το εξίσου άχρηστο «προμοτάρω». Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το «προωθώ» παίρνει έτσι κι αλλιώς την όποια διευρυμένη σημασία του ρήματος _market_ (ρίχνω κάτι στην αγορά και φροντίζω να κολυμπήσει). Το «εμποριολογώ» δεν μπορεί να παίξει τέτοιο ρόλο. Να πούμε «Ξέρουν να εμποριολογούν τα προϊόντα τους»; Θα μας πάρουν με τις ντομάτες!

Προσθήκη (Ξέχασα να απαντήσω για το «διαθέτω»): Η αρχική σημασία του ρ. market είναι αυτή ακριβώς, χωρίς τα υπόλοιπα που έφερε η εποχή μας: διαθέτω κάτι στην αγορά, πουλάω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

Ελπίζω να δείξεις κατανόηση στην αδυναμία μου να αποδεχτώ τη συρρίκνωση των 4 P's του μίγματος μάρκετινγκ σε μόνο ένα (προωθώ)! :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2009)

Θα αποπειραθώ μια συμβιβαστική λύση ανάμεσα στον καμψία γάτο και στον πρώην. Τι μας ενοχλεί να υπάρχουν τα ρήματα προωθώ και μαρκετάρω ως συνώνυμα; Τι παναπεί "άχρηστο"; Βλαβερό να μην είναι (=κακοσχηματισμένο κττ.), και άχρηστο για κάποιους ας είναι: για άλλους θα είναι χρήσιμο. Κι αν έχω μια μετοχή marketed, πόσο καλά στέκει το "προωθημένο"; Το θέμα δεν είναι να φυτέψουμε ένα δέντρο καλαμιά στον κάμπο (μάρκετινγκ), αλλά μια οικογένεια δέντρων (μάρκετιν[γκ], μαρκετάρω, μαρκεταρισμένο...), χωρίς βέβαια να αρνούμαι ότι κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ συστηματικά το ρήμα προωθώ. Αλλά δε με χαλάει το μαρκετάρω, αντιθέτως... γελάνε τ' αφτιά μου όταν τ' ακούω...


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

Έκανα καθυστερημένη προσθήκη επάνω. Επιμένω ότι το ρ. market δεν έχει ταύτιση με τη σύγχρονη σημασία του marketing. Αν ωστόσο χρησιμοποιείται με ολόκληρο το κουστουμάκι, ένας μεταφραστής μπορεί να περιοριστεί στα κλασικά, π.χ. πώς να κάνετε σωστό μάρκετινγκ του προϊόντος σας. Και η πιάτσα ας λέει _μαρκετάρω_.

(Τώρα δεν πρόλαβα τον Costas. Με βαραίνει ο μπαλτάς.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2009)

Είναι αυτό που σου λέω, να βγαίνει ειδοποίηση ότι κάποιος ποστάρισε την ώρα που εσύ ακόμα γράφεις. Η λύση τού preview δεν είναι το ίδιο καλή.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 29, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τι μας ενοχλεί να υπάρχουν τα ρήματα προωθώ και μαρκετάρω ως συνώνυμα;


Μας ενοχλεί γιατί:

(α) Αν το μαρκετάρω έχει την έννοια του marketing, τότε η προώθηση (promotion) είναι ένα μόνο τμήμα του marketing. Το marketing περιλαμβάνει έρευνα αγοράς, καθορισμό του target group, ανάπτυξη του προϊόντος, product testing, packaging, pricing, και μετά όλη την προώθηση (διαφημίσεις, δελτία τύπου, ειδική τοποθέτηση σε ράφια/βιτρίνες, προσφορές buy one get one free, promotion events κλπ.)

(β) Αν το μαρκετάρω έχει την έννοια του ρήματος "to market", το οποίο σημαίνει απλά "to offer for sale / to sell", τότε η προώθηση είναι κάτι μεγαλύτερο από την απλή διάθεση και πώληση.

Εν ολίγοις, ο επίσημος όρος για το marketing ίσως να είναι αγοραλογία (δεν θα τα βάλουμε και με τους επισήμους τώρα), αλλά ο όρος που όλοι οι Έλληνες καταλαβαίνουμε (και είναι βασικό ένας όρος να γίνεται ευρέως κατανοητός, n' est-ce pas?) είναι μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί να υπάρχουν τα ρήματα _προωθώ_ και _μαρκετάρω_ σαν «συνώνυμα», ούτε το _προωθώ_ και _προμοτάρω_. Αλλά αν μου έρθει σοβαρούτσικο κείμενο με το _μαρκετάρω_ σαν μετάφραση του ρ. market, να ξέρει ο μεταφραστής ότι θα του το αλλάξω. Όχι μόνο επειδή είναι λαϊκό, αλλά και επειδή οι περισσότεροι το χρησιμοποιούν με τη σημασία του «προωθώ» και όχι όλο το πακέτο που υπάρχει στο _How to market a product_. Δηλαδή, θα δημιουργήσει παρανόηση η χρήση του. Αλλά και ο Εγγλέζος, όταν λέει _it was marketed as_, αναφέρεται στο τελικό στάδιο της προώθησης και της διαφήμισης και δεν σκέφτεται όλη την επιστήμη του μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## TryHarder (Mar 14, 2011)

*Marketing?*

Καλησπέρα,

Βρήκα αυτο: Marketing = μεθοδεμπορία

Το ρήμα ποιο είναι; "μεθοδεμπορεύω";

Και αυτος που ασκει το επάγγελμα; "μεθοδέμπορος";

Έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Ωπ! Πού το είδες έτσι; Δες το νήμα εδώ στη Λεξιλογία: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2464 ... άκρως διαφωτιστικό ;)


----------



## TryHarder (Mar 14, 2011)

Το βρηκα εδω: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marketing

Και το είδα χρησιμοποιημένο εδώ(έστω και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες):

http://www.methodemporia.com/

Ευχαριστώ για το νήμα, αν και δεν βρέθηκε εκει τελικά καποια κοινώς αποδεχτή απάντηση απο οτι βλεπω... Μαλλον φταιει παλι η χρεοκοπημένη μας βιομηχανία(γενικότερα). Αν ήμασταν δύναμη στον χωρο... θα ειχαμε και εναν ελληνικο νεολογισμό μέχρι τωρα.


----------

